

UK's Royal Society Bows To Climate Change Sceptics  - cwan
http://www.thegwpf.org/ipcc-news/1617-royal-society-bows-to-climate-change-sceptics.html

======
wccrawford
They didn't bow to the sceptics. They bowed to the scientific method. If you
don't state how much uncertainty there is in your claims, it's as good as
lying.

------
gaius
If you're not a sceptic - you're not a scientist.

